# Fine WoodWorking vs Woodsmith Popular vs Woodworking, etc



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I want to subscribe to one of the many woodworking publications. I'm a novice. I have built a couple tables and I'm now making a cabinet. You could say I'm picking projects based on:

What we need in the house
What my wife wants
What might further develop my skills (project based)
What woodworking magazine would you recommend for someone like me? Free plans and downloadables would a bonus. Also, I prefer that the magazine is fairly detailed about technique and doesn't assume I know everything. E.G: "Now start cutting your half-blind dovetails" when I really need, "here's how to cut your half-blind dovetails".

So, what's you favorite? Name a few, if you got a few!

Thanks so much

Greg


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I think anyone serious about building furniture should read Fine Woodworking cover to cover. I think Woodsmith is a great source for plans. I get something once in a while out of ShopNotes but only buy it off the shelf if I find something in that issue I like.

I was in the bookstore the other day and see there are few books about woodworking and few are being written these days.

Al


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

I subscribed to Fine Woodworking for over 25 years, starting with issue #1 in 1975 (if I recall correctly). I always felt that the early years offered the most in terms of techniques, tools, machinery, etc., and eventually dropped my subscription. If you're inclined to spend the $$, I'd suggest buying their DVD archive of all issues from the 1st through 2014, and read throug them at your leisure. I've seen it in the $60-70 range, and I think it would be a good resource.

A few years ago, I scanned all of the articles in my collection that I thought might be useful to me,and disposed of the magazines, but I expect that I'll buy the DVD at some point.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Ditto on the FWW. I started somewhere around issue #7 and still have them for reference but will likely buy the DVD at some point.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Most wood working magazines are a good source to find "how to build" whatever in wood, along with tips to save time, $, and organize your shop! IMO NOTHING beats a "hands on" approach, including practice, practice, and more practice of your "toys" and procedures. Also always read, understand the info that comes with your tools, wear safety equipment were required, & keep your tools clean and sharp! Be safe.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I imagine all of them would have benefits to them and when one would be good for you the other wouldn't. Rather than subscribing I think I would probably watch the newsstand and pick the best one for the month.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

What Steve said. I usually check the stands and see what peaks my interest. Ive gotten a few FWW but generally I get WOOD. Reason for this is I like more of the projects they do and IMO they do more reviews on tools in general, but also on tools that Im more likely to buy or be interested in.

Some months Ill get both, some times one or the other and sometimes neither.


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

FWW was a great source of info for me. Good for beginners or more advanced. For a while I had subscriptions to all the popular WW mags.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I subscribe to Wood magazine. And now that ShopNotes is no more, I had them apply my money to Woodsmith magazine. The new version of Woodsmith will have some of the ShopNotes plans in it. Just a thought for you to consider.

Another thought is to buy the DVD from the mags that have all of their issues on DVD. They are searchable. That would keep you busy for a long time going through the many issues.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*they each have their strong points*

Fine Woodworking is a glossy page magazine with great photos and tool reviews and a showcase section. Good editors provide solid instructions and well written explanations. Graphics are first rate also. It's a bit "advanced" for the average woodworker...hence the name "Fine Woodworking".

Woodworkers Journal is also a good choice, better in my opinion for the average woodworker. Good tool reviews and well explained projects. Lot's of ads, but they are informative in a way, showing all the newest tools and suppliers. Not a bad choice in my opinion.


American Woodworker is a good choice also with good graphics, photos and well written projects. I like the layout as well. The ads aren't overpowering either. Probably my choice for a generally all around woodworker's magazine.

Finally, Wood magazine is similar to the W/J with good graphics, projects and explanations. It strikes me as a little less high end than the other two. More of an entry level magazine for woodworkers starting out.

I have stacks of all these older issues which I go through on occasion reading them like I've never seen them before.... :yes:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I liked American Woodworker but I believe they ran out of paper and ink a few months ago.

I used to get most of them.

Al


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I will pick up FWW when the listed articles look interesting. However, when I was a novice, nothing could beat YouTube. You can find how-to videos on just about anything you need help with. I like being shown how to do something.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I currently subscribe to Woodsmith, Popular Woodworking, and had a ShopNotes subscription until they stopped publishing it recently. I'll also buy FWW from time to time and some of the specialty issues they put out from time to time.

As a beginner I really liked Woodsmith, they had good plans and a lot of good how-to and skill building articles. If you are just starting out and wanting to get into mostly power tool woodworking it would be a good choice especially since they are starting to put ShopNotes content in the magazine. ShopNotes was always a good source of ideas for things around the shop - shop carts, organization, etc. Now that I've had a subscription for a few years I'm thinking about canceling it - I noticed that a lot of the articles are starting to repeat or are very similar. Also it seems like more of their projects are starting to feature projects that are geared towards the beginner with simplified construction techniques.

Popular Woodworking is my current favorite - seems to be a good mix of hand tool and power tool articles and the projects are more advanced. The plans are definitely less detailed than Woodsmith though so may be tougher for someone starting out to understand them.

I like the issues of Fine Woodworking I've picked up so far - also seems to have good articles and plans but it is definitely geared towards the more advanced crowd. I remember looking at an issue when I first got into woodworking and the items featured seemed pretty intimidating - but I guess they could be an inspiration to someone starting out as well.

Either way - I don't think you could go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Masterjer said:


> I will pick up FWW when the listed articles look interesting. However, when I was a novice, nothing could beat YouTube. You can find how-to videos on just about anything you need help with. I like being shown how to do something.


I try to find stuff on YouTube too but waiting for the guy to blow and pontificate about his thoughts wanes thin. Get giggy with it and make the cut will you. 

Al


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I prefer FWW but they are all good. Unfortunately after a few years of popular woodworking, American woodworker etc they seem to repeat themselves. Go for the FWW DVD and get 35+ years of it all


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> I try to find stuff on YouTube too but waiting for the guy to blow and pontificate about his thoughts wanes thin. Get giggy with it and make the cut will you.
> 
> Al


+1000 Way too much hot air. It's especially bad when the guy speaks slowly, too. I really like the ones that speed up the cutting/gluing/screwing/... I really don't need to watch 5 minutes of cuts. Just show me key points. I can take it from there. Jay Bates does it pretty well but he doesn't do FWW style furniture.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

PhilBa said:


> +1000 Way too much hot air. It's especially bad when the guy speaks slowly, too. I really like the ones that speed up the cutting/gluing/screwing/... I really don't need to watch 5 minutes of cuts. Just show me key points. I can take it from there. Jay Bates does it pretty well but he doesn't do FWW style furniture.


I simply can't stand the herky jerky camera movement when the guy is the camera operator and demonstrator all rolled into one. Or, they wear the camera on their head so you see what he sees as he looks all over the place. 

I particularly like the stop motion stuff Frank Horwath does. Nice stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

gthec said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Get a part time job actually WORKING in the field and see how the real professionals do things.

The magazines will never teach you that sort of stuff and you will end up missing out on a TON of real world learning and experience by only relying on them for your info. 

A single day working in a *real shop* is going to be better than a years worth of magazine issues. :yes:

Even if you offered to work for free (pushing a broom or whatever) the experience you can get from working in the right environment will be priceless in the long run. :yes:

I taught a guy at the shop a few day ago how to convert fractions to decimals (talking in inches here) and how to use a metric conversion chart to see EXACTLY how those numbers in MM's compare to their decimal equivalents (in inches) in less than 5 minutes. You will not likely see that lesson in a 'magazine' but ANY woodworker that uses the 32MM system really 'ought' to know that stuff (especially if the tools are set up and calibrated for that). 

Would not have even bothered to 'help' this guy but I like him because of his work ethics. 

I am fortunate and have a few guys / shops near me that I would (and DO) gladly 'help out' at any time for FREE just to be able to pick their brains and ask questions here and there. 

I simply can't learn those specific skills and techniques working alone in a garage and reading magazines... Best of luck to those that think they can. :yes:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> I simply can't stand the herky jerky camera movement when the guy is the camera operator and demonstrator all rolled into one. Or, they wear the camera on their head so you see what he sees as he looks all over the place.
> 
> I particularly like the stop motion stuff Frank Horwath does. Nice stuff. :thumbsup:


Right. Do they look at there own videos? Frank Horwath? I'll have to check his videos probably have but didn't know his name.

Al


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Al B Thayer said:


> Right. Do they look at there own videos? Frank Horwath? I'll have to check his videos probably have but didn't know his name.
> 
> Al


OOPS, I misspelled his name! It's Frank Howarth.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3_VCOJMaivgcGqPCTePLBA


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I dont know about the rest, but I have a subscription to FWW and I like it ok. Very detailed step-by-steps, one or two in every issue. 
Thing I like most about it is it gives me ideas on designs I haven't attempted, different ways of doing things, etc.


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Get a part time job actually WORKING in the field and see how the real professionals do things. The magazines will never teach you that sort of stuff and you will end up missing out on a TON of real world learning and experience by only relying on them for your info. A single day working in a real shop is going to be better than a years worth of magazine issues. :yes: Even if you offered to work for free (pushing a broom or whatever) the experience you can get from working in the right environment will be priceless in the long run. :yes: I taught a guy at the shop a few day ago how to convert fractions to decimals (talking in inches here) and how to use a metric conversion chart to see EXACTLY how those numbers in MM's compare to their decimal equivalents (in inches) in less than 5 minutes. You will not likely see that lesson in a 'magazine' but ANY woodworker that uses the 32MM system really 'ought' to know that stuff (especially if the tools are set up and calibrated for that). Would not have even bothered to 'help' this guy but I like him because of his work ethics. I am fortunate and have a few guys / shops near me that I would (and DO) gladly 'help out' at any time for FREE just to be able to pick their brains and ask questions here and there. I simply can't learn those specific skills and techniques working alone in a garage and reading magazines... Best of luck to those that think they can. :yes:


That would have to be a future project. 2 young kids+regular job makes another (even part time) impossible but I'll keep it in mind when I retire. Youtube has been an excellent resource for learning but well written articles along with pictures works for me. Plus, I'm a graphic designer by trade and want to continue to support the printing industry! Thanks.


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

woodchux said:


> Most wood working magazines are a good source to find "how to build" whatever in wood, along with tips to save time, $, and organize your shop! IMO NOTHING beats a "hands on" approach, including practice, practice, and more practice of your "toys" and procedures. Also always read, understand the info that comes with your tools, wear safety equipment were required, & keep your tools clean and sharp! Be safe.


 thanks woodchux. I'm looking at all resources for learning; youtube, downloadable plans, message boards etc. I even took some night classes where we used the high school woodshop! So far, with those resources, my woodworking has been hands-on, having made a couple tables, a napkin holder and a wine cabinet (in progress). Next up, shoe rack, built-ins (for TV) and 2 night tables for my kids. Thanks!


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Masterjer said:


> I will pick up FWW when the listed articles look interesting. However, when I was a novice, nothing could beat YouTube. You can find how-to videos on just about anything you need help with. I like being shown how to do something.


 yes, I LOVE the Youtubes. I've learned a ton from youtube including some valuable techniques on staining blotchy pine to and grain filling, to replacing my water heater! Thanks


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

It's interesting to see all the opinions about everyone's favorite WW mag. 
I have read pretty much every one out there & like all of them, each for it's own perspective on woodworking. 
I've only briefly subscribed to any for the following reasons. Other than some new WW product that purports to make your woodworking better, faster, cooler, easier, more accurate, etc, I don't find any new information that wasn't in older versions of the mags.
Articles are re-hashed, jigs are fine tuned, projects all begin to look alike. 
I have a HUGE stuck of woodworking mags of all brands. I got the bulk of them on ebay in lots of used mags for a fraction of new price. Yes, subscription price is way better than store price, but you're getting them one at a time. I was able to get dozens at a time to accumulate a good reference library that I could dig into for hours at a time. It is a great resource quickly acquired.


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

shopsmithtom said:


> It's interesting to see all the opinions about everyone's favorite WW mag. I have read pretty much every one out there & like all of them, each for it's own perspective on woodworking. I've only briefly subscribed to any for the following reasons. Other than some new WW product that purports to make your woodworking better, faster, cooler, easier, more accurate, etc, I don't find any new information that wasn't in older versions of the mags. Articles are re-hashed, jigs are fine tuned, projects all begin to look alike. I have a HUGE stuck of woodworking mags of all brands. I got the bulk of them on ebay in lots of used mags for a fraction of new price. Yes, subscription price is way better than store price, but you're getting them one at a time. I was able to get dozens at a time to accumulate a good reference library that I could dig into for hours at a time. It is a great resource quickly acquired.


 Agreed. Really, how much has woodworking technology changed in the past 100 yeas so some re-hashing is expected. That said, it's just fun to get a shiny new magazine in the mail every month or two! Also another reason for a paper publication is I'm less inclined to leave my iPad (with said digital magazines) stacked with other catalogs and such in my (ahem) "bathroom library"
.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

shopsmithtom said:


> It's interesting to see all the opinions about everyone's favorite WW mag.
> I have read pretty much every one out there & like all of them, each for it's own perspective on woodworking.
> I've only briefly subscribed to any for the following reasons. Other than some new WW product that purports to make your woodworking better, faster, cooler, easier, more accurate, etc, I don't find any new information that wasn't in older versions of the mags.
> Articles are re-hashed, jigs are fine tuned, projects all begin to look alike.
> I have a HUGE stuck of woodworking mags of all brands. I got the bulk of them on ebay in lots of used mags for a fraction of new price. Yes, subscription price is way better than store price, but you're getting them one at a time. I was able to get dozens at a time to accumulate a good reference library that I could dig into for hours at a time. It is a great resource quickly acquired.


Latest issue of FWW had an article about finishing wood with soap flakes. But yes they do repeat some. 

How about the tea cart plan? Ugh!

Al


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

*And the winner is...*

I ended up subscribing to Woodsmith Magazine. They give a couple freebies (books, DVD) and look like they have the right combo of techniques, tips and illustrations that might fit nicely with my brains somewhat limited capacity . 

As always thanks everyone, for your help!

Greg


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> OOPS, I misspelled his name! It's Frank Howarth.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3_VCOJMaivgcGqPCTePLBA





Thats a pretty cool channel. 

Regarding his shop I dont anywhere that 24" OC studs meet code. And why does he have a left tilt TS with the fence and extension to the left? I guess some folks still like having the blade pointed towards the fence.


----------

